# Embark Results?



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

I just received the results of an Embark DNA test for my 13 year old shepherd mix and I have to say I was surprised by the results. I knew she was at least part shepherd based on the description of her mother and some of her siblings appearances, but the other predominant breed surprised me. 

Just wondering, what do you guys see as her secondary breed? I'm including a picture from her younger days as well as a more recent one.


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

She looks just like my childhood dog. Wish Embark had been around then. I'm guessing red heeler?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would have thought retriever but I also now a dog that looks just like a border collie who is predominately boston terrier and pit bull. sooo...


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

Australian Kelpie ?


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Hard to tell. We got Duke's (German Shepherd photo) because we were concerned about there being some wolf in there. there is not, but they did identify Samoyed (the white dog photo) and mutt along with German Shepherd. I don't see it. I think the color and shape of your dog says, Golden retriever.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I just got the Embark results on two of my three. One of my Louisiana Littles is 3/4 GSD, with a grandparent who was a Lab/Cattle Dog mix. The one I would have sworn has huskey in him came back as 100% GSD.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

Magwart said:


> I just got the Embark results on two of my three. One of my Louisiana Littles is 3/4 GSD, with a grandparent who was a Lab/Cattle Dog mix. The one I would have sworn has huskey in him came back as 100% GSD.


Do you have pics of the one that you thought had husky?


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Golden retriever


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Other than coloring she looks similar to my older dog. Chow?


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Red cattle dog.


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

She came back as 25% American Pit Bull Terrier which I'm having a hard time seeing. I thought maybe Golden Retriever or Yellow Lab or Cattle Dog or something along those lines, but pit bull never crossed my mind. It's even more weird to me because we got her as a stray in Naples, Italy (an interesting article from a few years ago about the stray problem there) and I didn't think there were many (if any) pit bulls running around there.

@Magwart, I'd also be interested in seeing pictures of your dogs if you have them.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

brittanyS said:


> It's even more weird to me because we got her as a stray in Naples, Italy


The travel article I just read says that "pitbull and all it's variants" are banned in Italy and have been for nearly 20 years so even if they grandfathered some in they are long gone now. However if someone moved there from somewhere else with a dog that was a pit/shepherd cross, well, stuff happens.


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> The travel article I just read says that "pitbull and all it's variants" are banned in Italy and have been for nearly 20 years so even if they grandfathered some in they are long gone now. However if someone moved there from somewhere else with a dog that was a pit/shepherd cross, well, stuff happens.


That's probably the most likely scenario. As a side note, her "super mutt" best guess according to Embark was "Collie, Dutch Shepherd, and Dogo Argentino" I had to look up Dogo Argentino because I'd never heard of them before.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> The travel article I just read says that "pitbull and all it's variants" are banned in Italy and have been for nearly 20 years so even if they grandfathered some in they are long gone now. However if someone moved there from somewhere else with a dog that was a pit/shepherd cross, well, stuff happens.


Pitbulls are banned in Ontario... yet I saw a man walking his Pitbull that tried charging me the other day, good thing it was leashed. I asked him the age and it was young so it was definitely not born before the ban took place. The guy was brave walking around public park with that boy where police regularly stroll.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

SuperAndre said:


> Pitbulls are banned in Ontario... yet I saw a man walking his Pitbull that tried charging me the other day, good thing it was leashed. I asked him the age and it was young so it was definitely not born before the ban took place. The guy was brave walking around public park with that boy where police regularly stroll.


Okay, but what is a pitbull? There is no such breed with the AKC, I don’t know about the CKC. An American Staffordshire Terrier is not a pitbull, yet everyone who sees one assumes they are. Are these the dogs that are banned? How do you know the dog you saw was a pitbull (which again, technically isn’t a breed) and not a staffy or mix of other dog breeds that happened to look a certain way? Are we banning dogs just for looks?

People say my dog looks like a wolf _all the time, constantly. _Does that mean he has any wolf in him? Nope. Wolf mixes are banned in a lot of states, so I guess I’d better watch out because someone may mistake my dog for a wolf mix and euthanize him.


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

I do not see pitbull in the dog... It is surprising, which is why I really enjoy these tests. 

@Pytheis 
then we get problems like this








Dog held for over 100 days to be rehomed out of Ontario because he is part pit bull


A four-year-old dog held by animal services for more than 100 days will be taken from his Ontario family and rehomed out of province because he has been deemed a pit bull.



toronto.ctvnews.ca


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

Pytheis said:


> Okay, but what is a pitbull? There is no such breed with the AKC, I don’t know about the CKC. An American Staffordshire Terrier is not a pitbull, yet everyone who sees one assumes they are. Are these the dogs that are banned? How do you know the dog you saw was a pitbull (which again, technically isn’t a breed) and not a staffy or mix of other dog breeds that happened to look a certain way? Are we banning dogs just for looks?
> 
> People say my dog looks like a wolf _all the time, constantly. _Does that mean he has any wolf in him? Nope. Wolf mixes are banned in a lot of states, so I guess I’d better watch out because someone may mistake my dog for a wolf mix and euthanize him.


The American Staffordshire Terrier is banned in Ontario as well. I asked the guy walking the dog if it was a Pitbull and to which he responded it was an American Bully. The Staffordshire bull terrier, American Staffordshire terrier and the American pit bull terrier are all banned in Ontario and so are any mixes.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

SuperAndre said:


> The American Staffordshire Terrier is banned in Ontario as well. I asked the guy walking the dog if it was a Pitbull and to which he responded it was an American Bully. The Staffordshire bull terrier, American Staffordshire terrier and the American pit bull terrier are all banned in Ontario and so are any mixes.


There's a reactive dog in our building that looks like a pit or pit mix - and definitely isn't THAT old. I saw a dog on Toronto Animal Services site a few years ago (well after the ban) that THEY said was a pit. I was really surprised that an animal services would adopt out an illegal dog (no matter how much I dislike BSL).


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

SuperAndre said:


> The American Staffordshire Terrier is banned in Ontario as well. I asked the guy walking the dog if it was a Pitbull and to which he responded it was an American Bully. The Staffordshire bull terrier, American Staffordshire terrier and the American pit bull terrier are all banned in Ontario and so are any mixes.


I saw someone walking a young dog today. Definitely a staffordshire bull terrier. Had the classic grey with white patch. I actually commented on how cute it was. Was t even thinking about the ban. Duh!


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

cagal said:


> I saw someone walking a young dog today. Definitely a staffordshire bull terrier. Had the classic grey with white patch. I actually commented on how cute it was. Was t even thinking about the ban. Duh!


The one I saw was grey as well. Its a handsome looking dog, I was just mentioning how I saw one even after a ban. I know a backyard breeder who breeds his females actually and know some people who have bought the pups.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Ok, back to the OP’s dog please......


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

Love seeing these guessing games. Thanks for sharing 👍


----------

